# Pictures of people going to Barking show



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Well... It'd be a bad idea if everyone from here went to the show and most of the people didnt know what eachother looked like...
sooooooo... why dont we (if you want to) post pics of yourselves so people can run up to you and go 

"oh...! you're...you're... whatsitcalled from the forums!.. Im whatstheirname"


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll be there wiv me cb 07 fatties, steve wiv his normal coleection of 8 leeged hairy monsters, and his niece with some of her corns we hatched out for her.

will be wearing tarantulabarn tops, so stop by and say hello !


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok! even though im scared of spiders..


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Jessica001.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting look out for me and my friend even though the picture says jessica 001...my name is ryan lol


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Trice said:


> Well... It'd be a bad idea if everyone from here went to the show and most of the people didnt know what eachother looked like...
> sooooooo... why dont we (if you want to) post pics of yourselves so people can run up to you and go
> 
> "oh...! you're...you're... whatsitcalled from the forums!.. Im whatstheirname"


but you didnt post your pic.

Ever heard of leading by example?


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

I posted a pic...im a good example lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol Ello Jessic...um i mean Ryan! 

Well... I guess i have to post a pic now that you've brought it up..

All Trice
pics of me.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Call me jessica again ill make sure you leave barking in a body bag...filled with steve's spiders..even though im petrified of spiders lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

aww.. dont get your knickers in a twist jess..


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

*sobs* lol so mean *sobs*


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

this is going well lol.. no pics


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I know... not very good is it? move it to the off topic


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

N


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

that snakes bigger than u lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

at 5.2 and 7 1/2 stone, most things are bigger than i am nige!

N


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

Trice i like your pic mate and you look gay and im not kissing your hairy ass either.

Jessica will keep my eye open for you a guy with a womans name.

Heres a pic of me










Hope to see laods of peeps at the show


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

Well though I better do this as very rarely do I put a face to a name, im just known as Oli or E.Crassus not that ugly sod with snakes that lives in Norfolk called Oli :lol2:








Top left is me incase there was any confusion :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol. Half of those pics for some reason i was posing as if i were gay. 
I was quite drunk. and cant remember why the thought of posing like that entered my mind.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

haha greg's gay 

pic's on ere *too lazy to go to photobucket* 
www.myspace.com/chevy_celebrity


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Im not going now  you're all picking on me!


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

aww im sorry


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

You big meanies!


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Good you deserve it...you got everyone calling me jessica!!! ok when i say everyone...you, greenphase and my mate who is coming with me...*not pleased*


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Well Jessica i cant call you by my name now can i peopole would get confused.

Greg just get your butt to the show.Even if you are gay we dont mind mate honestly.After all someone has to be dont they(jk)


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

no one else posting pics then?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

heehee my tshirts just came!

this on the front:










and this on the back:










dead impressed, only sent the order yesterday afternoon!

N


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

thats cool Nerys


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

heres a pic of me. I was thinking the same thing how we going to know eachother


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

look for this....








can't miss me also as i is twin too


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

If any of you see me at the show come up and say hi 
my names Greg lol


----------



## lizardlover (Oct 19, 2006)

well i was gonna post a pic as i expected to see pix of u guys, but nevermind - to late now. But im sure these threads will go on after tomorrow and we will all see pix of people onhere by next week lol
peeps will be saying - hey theres me!!!!!!!! in pictures taken by people they dont even know!

So if you see anyone with a camera SMILE!!!!!! as you could end up on here hehe:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm going to skulk about anonymously... only a few people there will recognise me anyway


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

OR if i walk up to everyone there.. The person with the welsh accent i'll know


----------



## Ava_Banana (May 4, 2007)

Me..............:bash:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Athravan said:


> I'm going to skulk about anonymously... only a few people there will recognise me anyway


i'll be ok.. i have met haf the forum lol


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Im looking forward to seeing people from this forum slightly more than actuarly going to the show lol will be my first show whilst being a member on this forum or my second show ever lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you going to the pub? i can see a lot of people being there lol


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

As much as id love to...kind of underage lol plus i got a bbq to go to straight from the show thats why i was kind of hoping to buy something from barking so i could scare the hell out of my sister in law lol dont spose anyone wants to lend me a fully grown burmese for a few hours??? lol joke


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll be travelling up with Lekkie, so see you all there! Here's me and Shenara.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

I would love to return home and say to my parents "look mum...look at what i bought from barking aint he/she a beauty" it would be the best april fools ever lmao


----------

